# لنصلي كلنا لأجل سلام العالم



## meme85 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*لنصل من أجل سلام كل العالم.

*لنصل من أجل جميع المسيحيين.

*لنصل من أجل تأييد جند المسيح العاملين لأتسام ملكه ونمو رعيته , وبوحدة الروح وحرارة المحبة , ونور الايمان وانتشار كلمته الالهية خلاصا للنفوس.

*لنصل ايظا من أجل حفظ بلادنا وسائر البلدان من ويلات الحروب والضيقات والمجاعات والامراض والزلازل والغرق والنار , ومن المهاجمات الفجائية من الاعداء المنظورين وغير المنظورين.


*لنصل من أجل نجاة المأسورين ومعونة المدينين.

*لنصل من أجل المسافرين ان في البحر او في البر او في الجو.

*لنصل من أجل المطروحين في الامراض والواقعين في المظالم.

*لنصل من أجل الفقراء والعجزة والارامل والايتام.

*لنصل من اجل الذين يبغضوننا والذين يحبوننا.

*لنصل من اجل الذين يرحموننا والذين يخدموننا.

*لنصل من اجل خصب الارض بلثمار وحفظ الصحة العامة وشفاء اخوتنا السقماء.

*لنصل من اجل الذين اوصونا نحن غير المستحقين ان نصلي من اجلهم.

*لنصل من اجل حفظ اولادنا من كل الشرور لكي يتقدموا الى الرب , ويسود في كل العائلات روح الصبر والاحتمال والمحبة والسلام.

*لنصل ايظا من اجل راحة نفوس السابق انتقالهم من اباءنا واخوتنا الموضوعين هنا وفي كل مكان.

*لنصل من اجل حفظ هذا البيت المبارك وجميع الساكنين فيه اصحاب هذا الابتهال الشريف , وان يسكب الرب الاله عليهم وعلى المجتمعين معنا والغائبين عنا بركاته السماوية ونعمه الدنيوية , ويبعد عنهم كل الاحزان والشدائد والامراض ويسهل لهم كل امر عسير .


----------



## ميرنا (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*امين *

*صلاه جميله او بجد لانك ذكرتى كل انسان *


*ربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده فى كل مكان ويرعاهم *


----------



## Coptic Man (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*امين *

*صلاة رائعة يا سارة*

*ربنا يباركك واذكريني في صلاتك*


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2006)

امــيـــــن


صلاة جميلة...ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## meme85 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكركم جدا يا ميرنا و مينا واروجة على مروركم .وربنا يعوض تعبكم على خير


----------



## دروب (1 أكتوبر 2006)

حلوة يا العراقية
احلى صلاة ونشاء الله يعم السلام بالعالم


----------



## meme85 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا يادروب على مرورك الحلو وانشاءلله يعم السلام في العراق والعالم كله.


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لنصلي كلنا لأجل سلام العالم*

*امين
صلاة رائعة حبيبتى وشاملة
ربنا يستجيب*


----------

